# 20' girls hiawatha sky-flite



## bikedudeomaha (May 16, 2014)

got this today. I think its a murray? rims say m o mfg. co. 
do these have any value? its in good shape. reminds me of a tricycle the way its built. mid 60's?


----------



## ridingtoy (May 16, 2014)

bikedudeomaha said:


> got this today. I think its a murray? rims say m o mfg. co.
> do these have any value? its in good shape. reminds me of a tricycle the way its built. mid 60's?View attachment 151696




The MO is definitely Murray Ohio and that seat style was also used on some '60s tricycles made by them. These don't have a great deal of value, but it's no doubt made a lot better than the average child's bicycle you come across today. Would have loved to come across a bike like this back when our daughter was ready to learn on a two wheeler.

Dave


----------



## bikedudeomaha (May 17, 2014)

*convertable*

had no idea it was a convertible. but it is!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (May 17, 2014)

*finished the rebuild*

this one was easy. no rust, just a lot of dust. paint was very good as was the chrome.


----------

